# First Trad Kill



## Bucky T (Sep 16, 2012)

Got the monkey off my back yestetday morning!

I'll come back and post entire story this evening.  I'm actually hunting right now.  Lol

15yds, he went 50 and piled up.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 16, 2012)

That's great.  Congrats.


----------



## flattop (Sep 16, 2012)

Good Job Bucky!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats, 
Enjoy the thrill


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 16, 2012)

Heck yeah!


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Sep 16, 2012)

Atta boy!! Been pulling for you since last year.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 16, 2012)

Cool. Glad you got one. It feels great doesn't it.


----------



## BGBH (Sep 16, 2012)

Great shooting !!


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 16, 2012)

Good job man, congrats


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats on your first!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats Tommy!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 16, 2012)

Good Job!


----------



## Echo (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice looking buck. Way to go!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 16, 2012)

Fantastic!!! Not only did you kill a nice buck with your first trad kill, you killed that monkey too! Good shootin'!

Waiting on the story.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 16, 2012)

Good job man. Proud for you.


----------



## woodswalker (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice job. Congrats on the nice buck.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations Bucky T. A fine start for the season. mIkE


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 16, 2012)

Good deal!  Hard part is over now.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 17, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the congrats!
Haven't had time to get the story down yet!

Ive got more pics of my buck and a rather large Eastern Diamondback pics to share!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 17, 2012)

Good Shootin and a fine deer too.  Ain't huntin great....


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats on the first!


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

congrats. on the kill


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 17, 2012)

good start! congrats


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 17, 2012)

WTG!!!!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 17, 2012)

*Story*

Thanks for all the congrats!!!


First and foremost I owe a big thank you to Tailfeather and Etter for giving me the inspiration to dive head first into the world of traditional archery.

Last year was my first season with a recurve in my hand.  I purchased a White Wolf Beowulf made by Tony Semenuk.  AMO 62", 56lbs @28".

I had never shot a recurve until Etter let me try his out down at camp one time.  Something about shooting his bow simply felt "right".  So..  I decided to give trad hunting a try.

Last season was a bit rocky to say the least.....

I missed a mature 6pt, missed a doe, and lost a doe.........

I had gotten pretty good at shooting a target, but nothing really prepared me for the real thing.  Not 20+yrs of shooting whitetails with a rifle and compound, nothing..

I found nerves and shakes I had when I was a little boy seeing deer!!

This season I wanted to be different.  I practiced very hard on mental game.  Picking my spot, staring down the smallest of spots, and a smooth release.

It really helped out.

This past weekend found me in a stand I missed the mature 6pt I mentioned above last season.  Ironically on the second weekend of bow season, as this past weekend was.

It's situated off a firebreak and this firebreak runs 15yds from my lock on.  My stand is located in some 15-20yr old pines.  There is a low lieing bay out in front of me, and it borders a 6yr old clearcut that's been allowed to grow wild.

It's a spot where 3 different habitats meet.  Great ecotone!!!

Around 0730, I heard a twig snap and a fat fork horn was cruising up the trail out of the bay on the edge of the cut.  He stepped into my shooting lane in the firebreak.  I was up and prepared.  Picked my spot, put a bit of pressure on the string, and...  I let him walk.

I don't know???  I had a feeling maybe a bigger buck would be following him this time of the year.

10 minutes expired and nothing....  I was starting to kick myself for passing up the shot at the fork horn when...  A bit of grey movement on the trail.  Here comes another buck.  A fat 6pt.  He's bigger!  And honestly, I simply couldn't take it anymore!!!

He stepped out into the firebreak and trotted through my first lane.  I turned slightly to my right to prepare for the shot in my second lane, and my stand creaked........

The buck whirled around and jumped smack in the middle of my first lane and froze!!

I picked a spot in the crease behind his shoulder, drew, and when my fingers crammed up against the corner of my mouth, I let it fly.

I watched my arrow bury up right behind the shoulder.  He whirled around and the white barring on my fletching was already crimson.  He crashed down the trail he came in on and was gone in a flash.  A couple of seconds later, I heard him stop, stumble, and crash down.  His last final kicks fading out slowly..

I sat down and started shaking something fierce!!!  

I've killed larger bucks, but I was shook up worse than any of the bucks of my past!!!!

An utterly amazing feeling!!!!

I'm so glad I started hunting with traditional gear!!  It really is an amazing feeling to bring down a big game animal with such an elogant weapon.


Here are some pics I took.

Also threw in a rather large Eastern Diamondback I caught later on that day.  I let her go unharmed.  I like snakes.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 17, 2012)

Great job again, and nice work on the catch and release of the snake.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 17, 2012)

Great hunt. Traditional hunting will give ya a rush. Now I wouldn't be handling the rattler but good for you. Congrats. on ya first. mIkE

Oh, Tailfeather see what ya done done to Bucky?


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2012)

I kilt two of them snakes Sat nite.

Great shot on your buck Congrats.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 17, 2012)

Got to tell ya Bucky, you did a fine job tellin' about that hunt. I related to just about everything you noted, especially the shakes. Congrat's again. No doubt Etter and Tailfeather are especially happy and proud for you. Job well done!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 18, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome man, congratulations!
What a hunt and kill!


----------



## gurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats. Man thats ah big snake!!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 18, 2012)

That's just awesome!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats again Mr. T, You shanked us, the pics are a lot better here


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 18, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Got to tell ya Bucky, you did a fine job tellin' about that hunt. I related to just about everything you noted, especially the shakes. Congrat's again. No doubt Etter and Tailfeather are especially happy and proud for you. Job well done!!!



I will tell ya, bucky can flat write a great story.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 18, 2012)

Well Done!!!


----------



## humdandy (Mar 4, 2017)

Are you religious?  Why are you handling poisonous snakes?  Congrats on the kill..........


----------

